# Windows 10 nothing will open



## Adamdes97 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey there, left my computer on sleep over night and came to it today and when I shook my mouse to turn it on it wasn't going on. Tried everything and had to resort to turning it off by using the power on the computer tower. Now I turn it on and it will show my motherboard, then the blue Windows logo with black background for about 15 seconds, then a black screen, then my desktop. Initially I had no desktop icons but I dragged my mouse and for some reason they were far off my screen to the left. Nothing will open except for a few downloaded programs such as drive easy and winrar. Can't open task manager, Google or anything. Any tips?

Thanks


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

What is the make/model of the computer?

You could try booting into safe mode. HERE are a couple of different ways of accomplishing this. Because you are saying most things won't open, I'm not sure if this will work or not, so try each option (there are 4).

If you are able to get into safe mode, does the issue persist?


----------

